# Positionen im 3D Raum



## DeepBlue (15. Nov 2005)

Hio

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mal angefangen mich mit Java3D zu beschäftigen und ein paar Tutorials durchgelesen etc. Eine Frage die ich nun habe bezieht sich auf die Positionierung von 3D Objekten. Ist es wirklich notwendig jedesmal eine neue TransformGroup für ein Objekt zu erstellen, wenn ich dieses irgendwo positionieren möchte ? Und wie ist das mit Lights ? Wenn ich z.B. ein Spotlight mit setPosition platzieren möchte. Auf welche Koordinaten beziehe ich mich da ? Auf die Koordinaten der Group, an den ich das Light später anhänge ? 
Habe gerade extreme Probleme ein Spotlight so auszurichten, wie ich das möchte. Irgendwie ist das Ding ziemlich widerspenstig. Wäre schön, wenn mir die Fragen jmd beantworten könnte.

mfg DeeP


----------



## Ilja (18. Nov 2005)

sorry.. scheinbar kennt sich niemand wirklich damit aus ...


----------



## DeepBlue (18. Nov 2005)

Sieht ganz danach aus :/
Naja, bin eh gerade dabei mich selber durchzuwühlen ...


----------



## MPW (18. Nov 2005)

Irgendwie ist das 3D Interesse leider nicht so wirklich groß.....

Aber ich meine die setPosition bezieht sich auf die Gruppe, weil die Gruppe kann man ja nochmals extra verschieben.

Aber du müsstest das auch direkt mit setPosition setzen und dann direkt in die oberste BranchGroup einbauen können....


----------



## AlArenal (18. Nov 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist das 3D Interesse leider nicht so wirklich groß.....



Es entwickelt sich gerade bei mir, allerdings habe ich JOGL auserkoren, nicht J3D


----------



## MPW (18. Nov 2005)

ja, ich meinte auch das Interesse für J3D.....ist irgendwie zu kompiliziert...


----------



## mischer (18. Nov 2005)

Das hier könnte vielleicht hilfreich sein: ftp://ftp.fh-hof.de/dozenten/rgoebel/SS05/Computergrafik/Folien/
ich finde es wirklich gut erklärt.


----------



## DeepBlue (24. Nov 2005)

Naja so kompliziert finde ich J3D nun auch wieder nicht. Habe mich die letzten 2 Wochen mal ernsthaft damit auseinandergesetzt und denke eigentlich, dass ich gaz gut klarkomme. Was ein wenig nervt ist, dass die Documentation hier und da ein wenig unvollständig ist und sich z.B. gerade mit dem setPosition() Problem ausschweigt. 
Aber ich hab das Problem ersteinmal zurückgestellt, da es unwichtig ist und konzentriere mich lieber erstmal auf das wesentliche meines Projektes 

mfg DeeP

Edit: Ich werde mir die Folien mal angucken. Zudem kann ich übrigens das Java3D Tutorial von Sun für die 1.2.1 Version von J3D empfehlen. Zu finden ist das ganze hier: http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/3D/collateral/


----------



## Nick H. (24. Nov 2005)

ich denke das interesse ist so niedrig weil für richtig große 3d Spiele Java einfach zu langsam ist
und man sowiso nur mit C oder so weiterkommt


----------



## AlArenal (24. Nov 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich denke das interesse ist so niedrig weil für richtig große 3d Spiele Java einfach zu langsam ist
> und man sowiso nur mit C oder so weiterkommt



Wieviele Leute kennst du, die daheim "große Spiele" entwickeln?
Im übrigen werden die mittlerweile in C++ entwickelt, wo es doch früher hieß, OOP sei für Games viel zu langsam.. Mittlerweile hat Java einen hohen Verbreitungsgrad, gerade auch unter den Erstsprachen. Dadurch und durch die Weiterentwicklung der Hardware wird es zwangsläufig auch zu mehr Entwicklungen im Bereich 3D für Java geben.

Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## DeepBlue (24. Nov 2005)

Und warum geht es immer nur um Spiele in 3D ? Die Anwendung, die ich gerade versuche zu realisieren, hat mit Spielen rein gar nichts zu tun ...


----------



## AlArenal (24. Nov 2005)

DeepBlue hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und warum geht es immer nur um Spiele in 3D ? Die Anwendung, die ich gerade versuche zu realisieren, hat mit Spielen rein gar nichts zu tun ...



Ich denke auch, dass Anwendungen wie Google Earth und World Wind zeigen, wo es hingeht. Ich denke 3D ist vor allem für erweiterte Visualisierungs- und Interaktionsmodelle sehr interessant. Die Beschreibung der relativ neuen Bridge zwischen JOGL und Swing/Java2D sagt übrigens, dass sie ermöglicht überall 3D einzusetzen, beispielsweise auch als Renderer in einer Tabelle. 

Da würde ich zu gerne mal mit rumspielen, leider hat der Tag aber nur 24 Stunden


----------



## DeepBlue (24. Nov 2005)

Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. Allerdings bin ich nun gerade auf den J3D Zug aufgesprungen und da werde ich erstmal bleiben


----------



## AlArenal (24. Nov 2005)

Mir gefällt das UI von Earth Wind ganz gut.. Bei mir wären es eher Ideen um Unternehmensprozesse in 3D zu visualisieren, aber ich denke da lässt sich auch ne Menge anderer Unfug mit treiben. Gerade so schnieke Sachen wie bei Mac OS X und Windows Vista nutzen ja 3D-Funktionen, ohne das man gleich in virtuelle Räume eintauchen müsste


----------



## DeepBlue (24. Nov 2005)

Jo, da kann man viele schöne Sachen mit realisieren.
Du meinst aber sicherlich World Wind statt Earth Wind, oder ? Ich saug mir das gerade mal und schau es mir mal an. Aber ich denke auch, dass man in Zukunft viele neue  Anwendungsgebiete für 3D Programmierung finden wird (außer Spiele natürlich). Leider ergeben sich damit auch neue Navigationsprobleme, die man natürlich Benutzer freundlich umsetzen muss. Leider passiert es sehr leicht, dass man sich in 3D Anwednungen verliert, oder die Benutzerführung unglücklich geraten ist. Wie das mit Windoof Vista gelöst wird, bin ich auch nochmal gespannt. Bisher bin ich etwas mißtrauisch, was ein quasi 3dimensionales Betriebsystem angeht


----------



## AlArenal (24. Nov 2005)

Google Earth, World Wind.. Earth Wind, Google World, World Earth... 

Aber.. ja.. ich meine Earth Wind 

Bei Vista ist ja nicht das System 3D, sondern man nutzt eben nur die vielen Möglichkeiten moderner 3D-Beschleuniger aus, um alles etwas hübscher und moderner zu gestalten. Es wird kein Konkurrenzprodukt zu Looking Glass werden


----------



## DeepBlue (24. Nov 2005)

Naja soweit ich weiß soll es bei Vista auch möglich sein, Fenster z.B. nach hinten zu kippen, damit sie weniger platz wegnehmen. Da das doch schon recht fies in die 3te Dimension geht, denke wird das ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Nov 2005)

Da weiß ich nun nix von und es wäre nicht das erste Feature, dass die Redmonder wieder rausnehmen. WinFS ist ja nur das bekannteste "Opfer".. 

Persönlich bin ich jedenfalls schon gespannt drauf. Ich hoffe dann keine Hackentricks mehr vollführen zu müssen, um auf einem hochauflösenden Display alles ordentlich dargestellt zu bekommen...


----------



## AlArenal (2. Dez 2005)

Romain hats wieder getan.. klaut mir einfach meine Ideen 

Hier ein Button mit einer 3d-Szene als Icon:

http://jroller.com/page/gfx?entry=swing_and_opengl


----------



## DeepBlue (2. Dez 2005)

Hehe, das Leben ist hart 
Aber er selbst scheint  ja nicht begeister von seinem Resultat zu sein: 


> Here is the (crappy looking) result:



Vielleicht kannst du es ja besser ?


----------



## AlArenal (2. Dez 2005)

Er ist noch unzufrieden, weil das GLPanel wohl noch keine ordentliche UNterstützung für Transparenz hat. Ob das nun an den Mustang-Entwicklern oder JOGL liegt, weiß ich nicht. Aber er hats ja nicht weit um sich zu beschweren, er ist ja selbst im Mustang-Team 

Ich hab derzeit noch ein anderes Projekt (hochoffiziell bei SourceForge) um das ich mich kümmere. Wie immer habe ich zu viel vor und zu wenig Zeit...


----------



## DeepBlue (2. Dez 2005)

Dein jetziges Projekt hat aber nicht zufällig was mit JOGL zu tun ?


----------



## AlArenal (2. Dez 2005)

DeepBlue hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein jetziges Projekt hat aber nicht zufällig was mit JOGL zu tun ?



Nein, mit XML-RPC


----------



## DeepBlue (2. Dez 2005)

wie langweilig


----------

